# long term let costa blanco south/ costa calida



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello not been on this for ages as work has been a bit hectic, hope everyone is doing well. i am looking for a property to long term let in the costa blanca south or costa calida area some time next year. if you can help please let me know, also can anyone tell me the best way to pay tax as i will be coming back and forth to the uk throughout the year working and is it better to get national insurance done at the embassy in london before we come.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Try having a look at Stravinsky's signature, I know he has a few places but not sure if there are any where you are looking for but I know he will help all he can, and you can contact him directly.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Hello not been on this for ages as work has been a bit hectic, hope everyone is doing well. i am looking for a property to long term let in the costa blanca south or costa calida area some time next year. if you can help please let me know, also can anyone tell me the best way to pay tax as i will be coming back and forth to the uk throughout the year working and is it better to get national insurance done at the embassy in london before we come.


Hi Richie

I pm'd you


----------

